# Cleaning Lava rock



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Just went and picked up a bunch of lava rock what would be the best way to clean this stuff. Just scrub the heck of it? Boil it? Bleach water? Jk


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Boil it, then give it a scrub down with a brush.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

That took forever... Just finished the last bit this morning what you guys think I may move a couple rock around but I like that it solid. I will pick up some fake plants to place around and in the rock. I'd do live but it's going to be an African tank and I don't want to deal with them up rooting constantly. Aquarium Gallery - image90


----------

